# Hello Ladies New Here



## msammys (Jan 27, 2012)

Im Sammie. Im 22 soon to be 23. I am married to the most amazing guy. Im looking for new girl friends. Mine are all back home  I am native to colorado springs but currently live in TN due to husband being active duty military. I have a few slight problems in the sexual department with my husband..I will post in the sexual part but thats the main reason im here. Anyways...Nice to meet you all


----------



## Auzzie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, IM a newbie too! Welcome


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

not a ladie here but...
hello and welcome any ways.

i also lived outside colorado springs and now reside in tn.


----------

